# Gaggia Classic broken after leaving it running for two hours...



## irgendeine (May 6, 2012)

I have my Gaggia Classic on an electric timer so it turns on automatically in the morning and is already heated up and ready to make a good cup of espresso when I get up. However yesterday - stupid mistake - I seemed to have forgotten to turn the actual "on" button off and this morning when it turned on it was running for solid two hours trying to make coffee - of course all the water had gone and there was a distinct electric burning smell in the air. I let it cool down and when turning it on now it just makes a sad noise but does not pump anything....does anyone know what exactly might have burned out and whether it is easy to replace & repair myself? If not what would be the best place to have it fixed?

Thanks!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The pump has probably died.

It's pretty simple to change the pump, just a couple of tubes and spade connectors.

Give mark (gaggiamanualservice) a PM for a quote on parts and some advice with installation.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Happy Donkey sell new pumps


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

This is always a fear of using a timer plug.


----------

